# Anti Virus for Windows Multipoint Server 2011



## Dharmpal89 (Mar 20, 2011)

Any body know a good antivirus for windows multipoint server 2011


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 20, 2011)

Symantec Endpoint Protection, Microsoft Forefront.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 20, 2011)

i think Avast server edition will work & some A/V offer A/V package for servers but are paid. also check ESET & Kaspersky.


----------

